# AALANGELVERBOT! EAA versus DAFV! Anglerboard fragt nach.



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell








*AALANGELVERBOT! 
EAA versus DAFV!​**Anglerboard fragt nach​*

In Baden-Württemberg dürfen Angler schon keine Aale mehr fangen im Rhein (die Kollegen auf der französischen wie auch der rheinland-pfälzischen Nachbarseite des Rheines dürfen das aber weiter), jetzt will aktuell die EU den Aalfang für Angler in der Ostsee verbieten.

Wir berichteten darüber:
EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwasser?
 Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen

Normalerweise wünscht man sich eine starke Vertretung mit einheitlichen Zielen für Angler, sowohl in Deutschland wie in Europa, zur Wahrnehmung der Interessen der Angler.

In Deutschland haben wir statt dessen den Naturschutzverband  der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, den DAFV.
Und in Europa deren europäischen Dachverband, die EAA.

Statt einheitlich FÜR Angler einzutreten, kämpfen aber EAA und DAFV hier sogar gegeneinander.

Die EAA will auch ein Verbot des Aalangelns.

Der DAFV ist GEGEN ein Verbot des Aalangelns.

Auf unsere Nachfrage bei der EAA kam heraus, dass Beschlüsse und Resolutionen der EAA NICHT BINDEND für die Mitglieder wären.

Und zum Thema selber sollten wir dann besser den DAFV fragen.

Also haben wir den DAFV gefragt, wie sie das handhaben mit ihren Eintreten GEGEN Aalangelverbote, und damit GEGEN ihren Dachverband, die EAA.

Und ob und wie sie das zukünftig mit der EAA handhaben wollen, wenn die EAA Lobbyarbeit GEGEN die Wünsche des DAFV macht.

Nachfolgend unsere Nachfragemail beim DAFV.
Die Antwort stellen wir wie immer direkt nach Erhalt ein oder informieren darüber, dass der DAFV nicht antworten will.




> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> nachdem BMUB-Ministerin Hendricks die Vorlage von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan aus dem Schreiben an die Staatssekretäre in BMUB und BMEL (Posteingang da am 07. 011. 2016) fast wörtlich in ihrer Veröffentlichung zu den Angelverboten in den Schutzgebieten als Begründung FÜR Angelverbote benutzen konnte (http://www.bmub.bund.de/pressemitteilung/sechs-neue-meeresnaturschutzgebiete-in-nord-und-ostsee/), hat sich der DAFV erfreulicherweise beim Thema Aalangelverbot in der Ostsee eindeutig GEGEN Verbote für Angler ausgesprochen (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-zum-geplanten-aal-fangverbot-fuer-die-ostsee).
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AALANGELVERBOT! EAA versus DAFV! Anglerboard fragt nach.*

Nun kam die Antwort vom DAFV:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> dass die EU-Kommission ein vollkommenes Aalfangverbot für die Ostsee in Planung hat, war zum Zeitpunkt der letzten EAA-Jahreshauptversammlung noch nicht bekannt. Zuvor wurden lediglich die regionalen Fischereibeiräte/ Advisory Councils von der Kommission aufgefordert eine Einschätzung zum Management der bedrohten Aalbestände in marinen Gewässer abzugeben. Der DAFV hat sich in diesem Rahmen gegen ein komplettes Fangverbot ausgesprochen.
> 
> ...



*Fragen 2, 3 und 5 wurden also nicht beantwortet.*

zu Frage 2:
Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass der DAFV KEINE eigenständige angelpolitische Arbeit abseits der EAA in Europa macht, da die Frage nicht beantwortet wurde.

zu Frage 3:
Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass der DAFV nicht bekannt geben will, was er der EAA zu bezahlen hat, damit die eine zu den Wünschen des DAFV entgegengesetzte Politik machen.

zu Frage 5.:
Ebenso kann man davon ausgehen, dass keine konkrete Politik des DAFV ausser "dem vertreten der Position" stattfindet, gegen die gegensätzliche Position der EAA beim Punkt Aalangelverbot.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

